# 50th High School Reunion Ideas



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I go to a planning meeting tomorrow for my 50th high school reunion. I need ideas to share for things to do. Keep in mind that I graduated with a very small class and not all of us are still around. We'll be inviting outsiders that want to come, but I'm guessing not many will show up. A barbeque place will cater lunches. We're meeting at 10 o'clock on a Saturday in April, will visit until lunch time. There's no longer a school, but there's a small building they call a museum of the old school memorbilia. The community center where the reunion will be is next to the museum, so anyone can walk over and look around. This is all that's planned so far. Does anyone have suggestions for games, etc? Everything I find online is for much larger groups.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I went to Paul's 50th last June. He was in a class of 43 which was the biggest class ever at that school. We just had dinner at the local small country club. They only have one dinner for all alumni each year and spotlight the significant ones like 10, 25, 40 and 50. His 40th was the same as the 50th, dinner at the country club. Nothing exciting.

One class member made a big poster of all the grad photos. That was the only special thing I remember.

I am from a class of 400+ and never go to my reunions, which would be further away than his. He has kept in touch with his classmates a lot better than I have. That makes a difference too.

Peg


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

How about a photo guessing game. Ask everyone to send in a photo of one of their kids or grand kids at high school graduation age. Have an old year book or class photo there with everyone labeled. Then people try to match up family members. Maybe the winner could get a gift certificate to a local food place. "Outsiders" can play, too, if they bring a picture of themselves and one of a family member.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd make sure there's music from your high school days. That brings back memories like almost nothing else can.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My last reunion was 40th a few years back. We met at one of the girls' homes. Her husband did fajitas on grill, others brought in sides and such, had a margarita machine set up and running, others byob. We had a class of 39. One of the girls' husband made up a video with old pics. Last pics were of class members that were no longer alive. We mostly sat and visited, music in background, moved through the house and outside. I think about 20 of us made it. Sad thing is the girl whose home we were at died the following year.

One girl was telling me we needed another one pretty soon. It is nice NOW to see the people I went to school with. Didn't care to see them for the first 20 or so years.

Ed


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

My dh graduated in a class of 10. He's fond of telling people he graduated in the top 10 of his class. His class had one reunion which I planned and organized. No games needed as everyone just visited. I think all are still living although one is in extremely poor health.

I don't remember how many were in my class. Its only been 51 years so I'm not ready to visit with anyone yet...not a single good memory from those years.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Our class has had only one reunion (our 20th) up until about 5 years ago. Now, the ones that can, get together twice a year in a private room at a buffet. I think we appreciate each other more in our golden years than when we were younger with the peer pressure. Since this will be our 50th, we want to make it a little special inviting anyone from other classes that might want to come visit. 
Good suggestions so far. Thanks! Keep them coming.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dancing to the oldies. Set up a specific time for dancing. Not many people will get up and dance, but they will enjoy the music. Also, a wall of classmates showing their before and after photos and what happened to them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I graduated in 65. I went to my last 40th/ From what I saw, when we have OUR 50th. We may talk about all our doctors, all our opeations, The medicines were takeing, The best insurance polocys, the best burual plans, Whether will be buried or charred.
We had 63 in our class. Biggest class the school ever had. They got the idea to rebuild the school for bigger classes, and voted to do so, and built it. They never had another class that bigh, and now after haveing it built, for 45yrs, they have closed it and bused the kids to another school


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

For one of my reunions they made name tags with our senior pictures on them. I came from a class of 54, several are now deceased. Several classes on both sides lost at least one member in Vietnam. Mine did not.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

We lost one in Nam. Wadnt me


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dang. They woulda had to been early birds


----------



## DebM (Dec 6, 2005)

For our 25th, we asked everyone to bring something from school and lined everything up on one wall and a couple tables. There were prom dresses, FFA jackets, football jerseys, yearbooks, pictures. I plopped down a bottle of Boone's Farm in the middle of all of it which got a really good laugh. Period music playing in the background the whole time. We also had an "in memory of" table with deceased classmate's pictures and a lit candle, which was a nice touch. The displays gave everybody something to talk about besides kidney stones, lots of fond memories ...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> For one of my reunions they made name tags with our senior pictures on them. I came from a class of 54, several are now deceased. Several classes on both sides lost at least one member in Vietnam. Mine did not.


We did this. Fun. We usually have a get together fri eve, dinner on Sat nite. Sometimes Sat afternoon guys organize golf for the guys & husbands of the gals. My DH loved this, got to know my classmates this way. 
If there's enuf staying the whole wkend, we do a picnic Sun.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Our old school, Springfield Township H.S. only had 76 students in the whole school, the year I graduated. There were 10 in my Graduating class, Class of '59.The old school has been gone for about twenty or thirty years, or so. There's a little marker out where it use to be, Along a road, among the farm fields. 
Every year they have Springfield Reunion Dinner. And the Honor the 50th Year Grads.
We went to my 50th, in '09. There were probably about 150 to 200 folks there.
When they asked for the '59 graduates to stand and be recognized, I was the only one there. I did not remember many of the folks from the other Classes, though.
It was an okay evening, remembering the "Old School Days".


----------

